# oss



## Anonymous (Aug 28, 2010)

First time I installed oss (I used just kernel driver for now) and it works much better. 
I like to know why I got amessage whenI start  a system:


```
ossinfo: not found
ossinfo: not found
```

I put oss_enable in rc.conf.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## holo (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,

I had the same message when I installed the wrong driver in the /boot/loader.conf.
I have compile in the core the good driver (for me it was snd_ich).
Now that message disappeared.

It work fine

Bye


----------



## holo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Test it without usb in the bios...*

Hi Lumiwa,

Excuse-me for my stupid answer !

I realise that my USB is disable in my BIOS. And OSS work fine without usb not enable 

When I enble the USB in the bios it fail !

Look here : 

http://www.opensound.com/oss-forum/


Bye


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

Just to clear up any confusion. If your soundcard is supported by the FreeBSD drivers you do NOT need to install audio/oss. You should only install that port if you have a soundcard that's not supported. The soundblaster X-Fi is such a card.


----------

